# shocking smoking toddler video



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I was disgusted by the videos of the chain smoking toddler in Indonesia that were on the web a couple of months ago, now there's this video in the news:

Shocking Video Of Toddler Smoking Pot


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Some poeple are warped.. 

I'm not offended by pot 

I dont smoke it tho

but unsuitable for sure for children

so me thats as good as rape as you ruin ones life through inocence


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hmm. that's just not right


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WoW! Way to destroy a kids life! Hope she gets arrested, that's just wrong!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Ohmy. How could you do that...


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a home film of my grandparents when they were in their 20's giving my - toddler - mom a full beer. 

I mean, say what you will. Odds are this mom is never going to win the prize of 'World's Best'. But I'm not going to demonize her. This is probably a debate for another day, but marijuana is not harmful in the least, so I'm not concerned for the child's health.

I'm also in the camp that children are just too damned precious these days. I had a buckknife and a .22 when I was 10. And I bet Aquaman had to walk 25 miles to school every day. Uphill. Both ways!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Otter said:


> I mean, say what you will. Odds are this mom is never going to win the prize of 'World's Best'. But I'm not going to demonize her. This is probably a debate for another day, but marijuana is not harmful in the least, so I'm not concerned for the child's health.


WHOA u have a lot to learn

There are lots of heath risks to pot (no diff then smoking)

I'm fine with other people doing it.. as far as OLD ENOUGHT TO UNDERSTAND THE RISKS

As far as coaxing a toddler to do it is WRONG

im all for firearms and such as well but in an educational setting for someone who is just starting


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Like I said - probably a debate for another day, but marijuana is a _lot_ different than smoking. No added toxins, no risk of cancer, etc. etc.

But yeah, coaxing a toddler to do is a stupid thing to do, but in no way should this result in the mother losing her child. Maybe getting a nasty fine and a few months of community service.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

to state my bias up front: I'm a medical marijuana user, and a strong proponent of the value of marijuana, both medical and recreational. 
That said, there is a LANDSLIDE of research which establishes that marijuana can arrest the mental development of children. It affects the development of personality and is increasingly noted in the onset of various mental disorders. In short, weed is absolutely *not* recommended for children, adolescents or, to a lesser extent, early-20 somethings.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> to state my bias up front: I'm a medical marijuana user, and a strong proponent of the value of marijuana, both medical and recreational.
> That said, there is a LANDSLIDE of research which establishes that marijuana can arrest the mental development of children. It affects the development of personality and is increasingly noted in the onset of various mental disorders. In short, weed is absolutely *not* recommended for children, adolescents or, to a lesser extent, early-20 somethings.


well stated


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Otter said:


> I've got a home film of my grandparents when they were in their 20's giving my - toddler - mom a full beer.
> 
> I mean, say what you will. Odds are this mom is never going to win the prize of 'World's Best'. But I'm not going to demonize her. This is probably a debate for another day, but marijuana is not harmful in the least, so I'm not concerned for the child's health.
> 
> I'm also in the camp that children are just too damned precious these days. I had a buckknife and a .22 when I was 10. And I bet Aquaman had to walk 25 miles to school every day. Uphill. Both ways!


Well ...there were probably lots of reasons to do things differently back in them days. The family doctor would of even suggested it back then.While discusing the childs lack of sleep or what not... over a ciggarette in his office.

Not so much anymore ....now theres drops for this and drops for that .Give em this if hes collicy or that if hes constipated.

She will probably NOT win Mom of the year award .She in all honesty should be sent to jail.She faces 11 years in jail . I think the punishment should fit the crime.
She should get the full 11 less good time and what not she would be out in 3. There is a big diifrence between giving your child ( back then ) beer v/s pot.

You said ..I'm also in the camp that children are just too damned precious these days.....??? precious ??? did you mean to say coddled ? .( to treat with extreme or excessive care or kindness ) Just doesn't add up to me.

What we did back then .....was totaly different different era times Hey we could leave our children play in the street ...beacause it was safe.

As a parent ( or human being for that matter ) we have the responsibility of doing what is best for the child ...THAT is not.
Yes I make the odd remark about pot. I dint think it the evil weed .Booze is no better in fact worse in a lot of ways.
But let me tell you/ If I ever caught anyone giving my grandchildren pot ( even if they share the same blood .) I would beat them to within an inch of their lives and that would only happen if I stopped in time. WHY ? beacause we OWE it to our children ( that means yours . mine , and the persons next whom you dont even know.
As for no harm done ?? Come on ... the kid is HOW old .

And last but not least ..sheesh you guys I am not that OLD and yes I walked to school and home again ...and no it wasn't up hill both ways ....thats not even possible  ..step away from the BLUNT 
.
Also why did you use my name ? am I now the poster boy for pot 

And yes pot doesn.t have the same effect booze or other drugs umm because aw shooot uhh ...sheesh ..I forgot what I was going to say now 

So young fella ya going to come by with a baggy .....for that drop checker  .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> to state my bias up front: I'm a medical marijuana user, and a strong proponent of the value of marijuana, both medical and recreational.
> That said, there is a LANDSLIDE of research which establishes that marijuana can arrest the mental development of children. It affects the development of personality and is increasingly noted in the onset of various mental disorders. In short, weed is absolutely *not* recommended for children, adolescents or, to a lesser extent, early-20 somethings.


well said I have my green card as well .
Pot today is way stronger than its ever been .If you start it in this day and age v/s when it was weaker ...it causes onset of mental disorders .The older generation does not have the same problems as we smoked and grew accustomed to the chemical changes that happened along the way. basically we got weaned into the good stuff .Our brains did as well. 
But starting to smoke pot in this day and age copmared to 40 years ago ..BIG DIFF. 
WE are in for a real rough 50 years.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahah, no, I mentioned you specifically because you brought up your age in another thread the other day. I don't think you're the posterboy for pot! Heh. More like aquarium addiction! 

And I didn't mean to be a bone of contention here, either. I know there's a lot of strong feelings when it comes to something like this. I don't have kids so I can't really argue with the same gusto. What I will say is that I grew up in the 80's, and my mom made some pretty stupid decisions with me, too. But my life would be terrible if I was taken away from my family because of it.

And hell, I turned out alright. I think. I'm a bit of a binge drinker, but I blame that on college.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Tonnes of respect to you coming from me.. very well stated as well

NOT suitable for children at all

As i said.. tho i dont smoke it (perhaps on a very rare occation) I have NO issues with people that do, even when its not medicinal

after all BC stands for Bud Country no? 



Aquaman said:


> Well ...there were probably lots of reasons to do things differently back in them days. The family doctor would of even suggested it back then.While discusing the childs lack of sleep or what not... over a ciggarette in his office.
> 
> Not so much anymore ....now theres drops for this and drops for that .Give em this if hes collicy or that if hes constipated.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats so wrong...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I DO have kids and when I have a party I make sure that my kids are at a sitter's. I feel that there is no reason for them to see their parents or friends getting high or drunk. My kids ask what I am drinking and what it tastes like and a few times I have allowed them to have a sip. My youngest says no way and my older one usually says no, but in a few years she could be stealing booze to know what it tastes like so if I say she can TRY mine, then maybe she wont think it is such a thrill to try with her friends. If she ever ask to try pot, NO WAY. I tell my kids that you can't sware, drive, drink, vote, or smoke till you are 19. And people wonder why there are so many screwed up kids these days. Yes back when our parents or grandparents where young it was different, but are you going to put your kid is a car without a seatbelt these days? My older daughter was in a 5 point harness till she was 6 cause she was so small. I want to keep my 5 year old in one still but she wants to be a big girl in the booster. She is old enough and weighs enough, but I still feel the 5 point is safer. 

You have to get a license to fish, drive, and so many other things, but any loser can have a kid. I know so many people that wished they could have their own, or tried for year only to find out they can't. Then you have these people who are lucky enough to be blessed with a kid to do these stupid things. Just makes me so mad.*


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Giving toddlers drugs or cigarettes is Stupid with a large capital S.
I won't get into the debate on pot .. It has its proven medical uses , and is generally regarded as one of the more harmless recreational drugs.... but it is far from harmless.. Smoking pot is as bad as smoking tobacco... both have been proven to contribute to cancer and emphysema. 
Any psychoactive substance can lead to psychiatric problems in those predisposed to them .. It doesn't mean every user of any drug is going to be a problem abuser of it or become some crazed creature a la " Reefer Madness".
For those too young to know ...Reefer madness was a laughable anti-marijuana film short from many years ago.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I totally disagree with getting your kid drunk or stoned, that's just stupid. Back in the day it was acceptable to dip a soother in hard liquor to sooth the gums, not give them shots of brandy though. It doesn't matter what your views are on marijuana or drinking, its a danger to your child, and its up to your child when they are old enough to make their own thought out decisions to put their health at risk.

Back to the whole child is precious comment though, i think that mentality sucks. A kid is supposed to break bones, get cuts and bruises and do stupid things to learn things first hand. Nowadays a kid can barely explore the neighbourhood with their friends without a parent having a fit of worry. Kids don't even graduate with any street sense :/ Not to mention if i dont have my sons with me, i cant even smile at kids playing and being cute without some moron phoning the cops


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Back to the whole child is precious comment though, i think that mentality sucks. A kid is supposed to break bones, get cuts and bruises and do stupid things to learn things first hand. Nowadays a kid can barely explore the neighbourhood with their friends without a parent having a fit of worry. Kids don't even graduate with any street sense :/ Not to mention if i dont have my sons with me, i cant even smile at kids playing and being cute without some moron phoning the cops


the thread is veering wildly off-topic, but ^^^ I agree. 
Over protected kids make easy prey and unprepared adults.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Her Mom really does need to work on her parenting skills:

Come on now! puff puff pass, shes totally hogging it!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> Her Mom really does need to work on her parenting skills:
> 
> Come on now! puff puff pass, shes totally hogging it!


Niiiice... But really, what a sh***y parent.


----------

